# Unterscheidung: Biofilter-Pflanzenfilter-Bodenfilter



## juergen-b (16. Juni 2008)

hallo zusammen,

*nachdem doch des öfteren diese 3 filterarten recht bunt durcheinander geworfen werden und viele wohl nicht den unterschied richtig zu deuten wissen, habe ich nachdem ich diesen text ín anderem zusammenhang geschrieben habe, eingfach mal einen neunen tread aufgemacht, um die mal engültig zu klären bzw. dem interessierten näher zu bringen.*

ich bitte alle die sich in dem thema auskennen aktiv mitzuwirken um aufkommende fragen zu beantworten bzw. zu diskutieren, denn auch ich weiß vieles nicht  



> hy zusammen,
> 
> 
> es gibt 2 filterarten:
> ...


----------



## velos (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterscheidung: Biofilter-Pflanzenfilter-Bodenfilter*

Ist ja prima, dann hat Peter also einen Bodenfilter. 
Und muß nicht alles nach zwei Jahren ausräumen, oder Jürgen?

Ich mache gleich mal Bilder, damit ihr seht wie alles gewachsen ist.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4137


----------



## velos (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterscheidung: Biofilter-Pflanzenfilter-Bodenfilter*

Hier die Bilder nach einem Jahr vom Bodenfilter, der über Bypass läuft.
Und vom Pflanzenfilter der seit April 2008 läuft.


----------



## p3ox (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterscheidung: Biofilter-Pflanzenfilter-Bodenfilter*

Hallo, 

Find ich toll, diesen Thread! Und hab auch gleich dazu ne Frage! Ich möchte mir einen Bodenfilter bauen und ich hab ne ganze menge Platz zur Verfügung (ca. 3x2,5m). Jetzt wollt ich noch wissen, wie tief man denn einen so großen Bodenfilter anlegt? Momentan bin ich bei etwa 75cm Tiefe... könnte mir das noch jemand sagen, damit ich weiß wie ich weitermachen muss! 

Hier noch Bilder der Stelle, sind aber nicht aktuelle, da dass Loch schon tiefer ist 

Gruß, Basti


----------



## juergen-b (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterscheidung: Biofilter-Pflanzenfilter-Bodenfilter*

hallo basti,

75cm sind volkommen ausreichend ....... achte aber bitte darauf, daß ein + auslauf sehr großzügig (großflächig) sind, diese bereiche mit grobem granulat, besser steinen auszukleiden, hat sich in der praxis bewährt.

ein weiterer sinn des großzügigen einlaufes ist, einen flächige wasserverteilung auf den gesamten filterbereich.


----------



## p3ox (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterscheidung: Biofilter-Pflanzenfilter-Bodenfilter*

Hallo Jürgen, 

ist ja wunderbar, dann muss ich garnix mehr graben  
das mit den Steine hab ich auch schon gesehe und werde es auch berücksichtigen! Danke schonmal, ich werde dann neue Bilder reinstellen, wie sich der Bodenfilter entwickelt! 

Gruß, Basti


----------



## karsten. (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterscheidung: Biofilter-Pflanzenfilter-Bodenfilter*

Hallo
jürgen 

eins vorweg !

ich bin auf Deiner Seite !  
und es geht nur um den bBF  


wie passt d.Mn. diese Situation , die ich bei der Demontage eines Bodenfilters vorfand ?

ganz so 
"schwarz/weiss" ist die Beschreibung der Vorgänge doch nicht

ich hatte schon mal was zur zusätzlichen "Befeuerung" mit "Kalk" ausgeführt
find es aber grad nicht  

dann spielt noch das durch und an den Wurzeln geeigneter Repopflanzen erzeugte Mikro-Milieu mit rein 
 

interessant auch http://www.flw-ag.de/


mfG


----------



## juergen-b (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterscheidung: Biofilter-Pflanzenfilter-Bodenfilter*

servus karsten  

schön dich dabei zu haben  



> wie passt d.Mn. diese Situation , die ich bei der Demontage eines Bodenfilters vorfand ?



na was soll man da sagen .......... weiß man doch, daß die schilfpflanzen aggresiv sind, daraus lernt man  

deshalb sind meine filter betoniert/gemauert :__ nase 

deinen ersten link zu lesen war mir momentan echt zuviel - meinen dr. mach ich dann später, wenn ich mehr zeit habe, scheint aber interessant (das schlimme ist nur bei den dr.-arbeiten - mindestens 2/3 der arbeit bewegt sich außerhalb meines horizontes)  

was link 2 betrifft - ist auf unseren verwendungszweck nicht ganz anwendbar, da hier mit saisonaler bewässerung und keiner vorreinigung aggiert wird, die erfordernisse ändern sich dementsprechend bei unserer verwendung.

aber

einen ganz coolen satz habe ich mir doch gegriffen, da er möglicherweise träumen, denen ich aufgrund mangelnder kentnisse auch am anfang nachhing, zerstört  



> *Zur Reinigung des Wassers tragen Schilfpflanzen übrigens nur indirekt bei. Sie nehmen nur einen kleinen Nährstoffanteil aus dem Wasser auf. Der größere Teil der Reinigung erfolgt chemisch und mechanisch über das Substrat und biologisch über Mikroorganismen.*


http://www.flw-ag.de/


----------



## karsten. (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterscheidung: Biofilter-Pflanzenfilter-Bodenfilter*

hallo hallo
 

ich meinte doch nicht das mit dem __ Schilf ..........                  

 

sondern das:


			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> ..............
> *das eigentlich Erstaunliche war , dass im Filter kaum Schlamm war*.
> die Steine aus der Lava , Splitt und dem Kies waren sauberer als ich sie
> verbaut habe Anhang anzeigen 5516
> ...



eigentlich hätte ich doch ein anaerobes Milieu vorfinden müssen.......
im Gegenteil .......alles war wie geleckt  

funktioniert hatt´s trotzdem

durch die Aufkalkung des bBF habe ich die Effektivität erhöht

denke ich  

irgenwo steht was über den optimalen PH-Wert von bBF  


______________________________________

ist starker Tobak , ich weiß    

http://www.ufz.de/data/ufzbericht1-02530.pdf


schönen Abend


----------



## p3ox (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterscheidung: Biofilter-Pflanzenfilter-Bodenfilter*

Ich schon wieder 

Also ich hab heut das Loch fertig gegraben und komme auf etwa 80cm Tiefe,
2,5m Länge und 3m Breite. Ich habe noch 2 Zeichnugen gemacht, die ihr gerne ändern dürft, falls euch was auffällt! Ich weiß einfach nicht, wie ich den Einlauf machen soll! Von oben, oder von unten (Einläufe bis zum Boden des Filters), oder von oben und dann durch eine Sperre (siehe Zeichnung) das Wasser nach unten leiten?Könntet ihr mir da bitte nochmal helfen, damit ich die beste Durchströmung erreiche?Und da ich kein __ Schilf pflanzen kann, weil ich das ganze mit Folie machen möchte, stellt sich mir noch die Frage Zwecks der Durchwurzelung der ganzen Tiefe?

Gruß, Basti


----------



## juergen-b (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterscheidung: Biofilter-Pflanzenfilter-Bodenfilter*

servus basti,

sorry ........ ich würde nicht aus folie bauen ........ wenn denn  

ICH würde ...... zuerst eine kleine einlaufkammer bauen, grobe steine rein , von hier verteiler mit rohren auf die gesamte durchströmende fläche (optimal wäre abschottbar) bringt viel bei evt. rep. bzw. reinigungsarbeiten......... auslauf genauso ....... boden leicht konisch zur revisionsöffnung hin ..... hilft falls du mal spülen willst


----------



## p3ox (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterscheidung: Biofilter-Pflanzenfilter-Bodenfilter*

Hi Jürgen, 
also betonieren oder Mauern übersteigt eigentl. meine finanziellen Möglichkeiten und mein Können  hab noch nie gemauert bzw. ein Fundament gegossen.

Gruß, Basti


----------



## p3ox (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterscheidung: Biofilter-Pflanzenfilter-Bodenfilter*

Also, das Loch ist soweit fertig. 
Endmaße: Länge: 2,75m Breite: 3,20m und Tiefe 0,80m 
ergibt ein Volumen von ca. 7500 Litern! Ich glaub ich hab mich da total verschätzt...das is doch viel zu groß für nen Bodenfilter ! wenn ich den gebrochenen Blähton in einer Dicke von 50cm auftragen würde, bräuchte ich etwa 4m³ davon, das ist ja unbezahlbar bei Preisen von 160,-/m³! 
Mit Feinkies 2-8mm funktioniert das ja nicht, oder?

Gruß, Basti


----------



## karsten. (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterscheidung: Biofilter-Pflanzenfilter-Bodenfilter*

Doch

nur nicht so effektiv  (etwa um 2 Lichtjahre)  

dann sind noch mehr Maßnahmen zu Wasserleitung zu treffen 

versuch doch mal ,
ob Du günstig Lava 16/32 bekommst 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/4/5/5/wespe_695644.jpg


mfG


----------



## Platin (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterscheidung: Biofilter-Pflanzenfilter-Bodenfilter*

Hallo!

Ich plane/baue gerade einen Bodenfilter. Der Zulauf kommt von einem Skimmer.

Ist eine UVC-Lampe vor dem Bodenfilter sinnvoll?


----------



## p3ox (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterscheidung: Biofilter-Pflanzenfilter-Bodenfilter*

Also ich denke UVC wäre nicht so gut, da sich dann die abgestorbenen Algen im Bodenfilter absetzen und evtl. verstopfen!Hast du denn nach dem Skimmer ne Vorfilterung bevors in den Bodenfilter geht?Wegen der UVC bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher!

Gruß, Basti


----------



## juergen-b (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterscheidung: Biofilter-Pflanzenfilter-Bodenfilter*

hy thorsten,



> Ist eine UVC-Lampe vor dem Bodenfilter sinnvoll?



darf ich die frage umkehren - was soll eine UVC davor bringen ???????


falls - denke ich es gibt passendere plätze.


----------



## Torsten. Z (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterscheidung: Biofilter-Pflanzenfilter-Bodenfilter*

Eine UVC Lampe sollte bei einem Einsatz immer das letzte Glied einer Kette sen!
Das gefilterte Wasser in Bypass (ausser man nutzt Tauch UVC mit genügend Leistung) durch die UVC, so kann sie auch ihre Stärken ausspielen und gegen Keime, Krankheitserreger agieren.

Ich selber nutze keine UVC


----------



## Platin (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Unterscheidung: Biofilter-Pflanzenfilter-Bodenfilter*

Hallo!


			
				p3ox schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich denke UVC wäre nicht so gut, da sich dann die abgestorbenen Algen im Bodenfilter absetzen und evtl. verstopfen!



Genau das war meine Befürchtung, deshalb lasse ich es lieber.
Eine Vorfilterung vor dem Bodenfilter habe ich nicht.



			
				Torsten. Z schrieb:
			
		

> Eine UVC Lampe sollte bei einem Einsatz immer das letzte Glied einer Kette sen!


Ich setze meine UVC vor dem Filter, damit die abgetöteten Algen rausgefiltert werden.


----------

